# Need help, quick!



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

Large Feather Angel Wings hand-made from Dragon Wings Renaissance era costume accessories

Wings Fairy Large Black

eFairies.com - Black Bat Adult Fairy Wings

eFairies.com - Spider Fairy Costume

How to Make a Gothic Fairy Costume - wikiHow

hopefully this will help..


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

bad english? oh please - how many of us could have written even half of that in Norwegian!!! 

the last post has some great ideas for you there. Don't forget charity/thrift shops & ebay. & the make up is very important.

if looking on ebay for a dress - look under gothic as well  let us know how you get on


----------



## Miffy (Oct 22, 2008)

LadyAlthea; Thank you SO much!  

Witchiepoo; Thanks  I've never used ebay. I know what it is of course, but i don't know how it works..  Can you tell me something about it? *Feel dumb*


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

If wings are not availible at a resonable price shipped to Norway you might want to consider making your own from foam board, I made some this way many years ago. 
I cut the foam in the wing shape then used a hand torch to "scribe" a feather design into the foam, at the wing to body attachment point I cut the foam at an angle and glued them to a foam block "harness" that I made from an old backpack.
Not easy but they ended up looking and working great....sorry, no pics from 13 years ago.


----------



## Miffy (Oct 22, 2008)

Wings is not the problem - I've found many wings in Norwegian for a nice price. 

My problem is the*dress*.  Really, I can't find ANY dresses who looks like the one Peyton used. I've tried to google "Angel of death costume" (etc. etc.), but the only costumes I find is these costumes who looks all the same, kind of witches, you know





here is a video of her.

the dress and the shoes..
maybe I'll just get over it and try to find something else. I've waited for halloween for so long, just because I wanted to dress like her.  kinda stupid, I know.. 

If someone knows about a beautiful fairy, elf, or angel costume I'd like to know. 

And guys, *thank you *all for the help.  <3


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Look for a corset dress.

This one is sort of close.
BLACK CORSET COCKTAIL EVENING DRESS @ Amiclubwear Clothing, Sexy Club Wear, Women's Party Wear, Sexy Clothes, Mini Dress, Evening Dress, Dresses Online Store

Also, take a look around any gothic clothing shops you may have locally. They might have something.

Edit: Lace Up dress got some results with the front lacing as well, but nothing that looked like Peyton's dress.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Just wanted to say that is an awesome costume idea! I am a HUGE one tree hill fan. Perhaps you could use a more simple black dress (miliar cut) & glue buttons or something on it to give the look of her dress. I think I am going to pull that episode out from my DVDs and watch it tonight. Good luck. Post pics once you've got it all together.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Here is one, kind of the same style it has a gold necklace thing but it says it is removable. and pretty cheap too. 


SCOOP-433-BLACK DRAPED GOLD CHAIN COCKTAIL DRESS

By the way, I think your English is pretty darn good


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Phaze - Gloss PVC Eye Brocade Mini Dress - Black / Black [LDRBR01_BLK] - £38.99 : Angel Clothing. New Rock Boots & Vollers Corsets. Gothic Clothing, Alternative Wear & Cyberwear


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Argoth - gothic Uk goth and Corset Dresses not sure if they deliver overseas


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

you could go with a corset top like this Timeless Black Lace Up Corset Top and a black pencil skirt


----------



## Miffy (Oct 22, 2008)

Aww, thank you guys. 
I'm going to discuss it with my folks,
and if I ever get something out of it I'll post photos. 
Dunno how to thank you all for the help..!


----------



## Miffy (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello again 
Halloween is over, and yes, I tried to be "the angel of death" but I didn't look like Peyton did. I used a black dress and black wings, but still. The party was kinda boring to. 

The best with my whole "outfit" was my eyes, actually! 
My natural eyecolour is blue..








(this was at the end of the night, so my makeup was ruined..)


----------

